# Need help identifying ant



## Daves92gt (Jul 29, 2012)

Can someone identify what type of ant this is? It was hard to measure it, as it keeps running around, but seems to be between 5-6mm in size. I found it in my bathtub by a small pool of water left in it. I do not believe there is a nest in my house, as this is only the second ant I've seen in as many months. I have not found any in my kitchen or on food that was left out. I do have an ant hill about 15 feet from my front door. 

I managed to capture it and have attached a couple photos.

Thank you


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not a Carpenter Ant or there would be beer cans all around it.

LOL


----------



## Daves92gt (Jul 29, 2012)

That was my main worry was it being a carpenter ant. Like I've said I haven't seen any evidence there's a nest in my house. I also haven't seen any of the signs I read about for them, such as wood shavings. I even opened a few spots in my walls since I'm remodeling anyway, but didn't see anything. I'm probably just paranoid since I've heard of the damage they can cause.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

You must consult company dealing in termite services. They will not only help you get rid of stress caused due to the termites but will also save a lot of your time.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like a carpenter ant.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The good news is now you know there is an access point, actually many, so you need to take normal precautions th stop all insects from entering. Our homes are far from being glass bottles.

I found a trail of ants one time near my new building under construction. Curious and not wanting them to be setting up housekeeping i FOLLOWED THE LINE. Over 100 yards away I came to a huge mound and untold number of ants. Point is, they can travel a long ways when they go feeding or looking for new territory. The ant hill you are aware of needs to go along with a plan to treat youe surrounding property to discourage new residents.

It is just part of being a home owner.

Bud


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

Yes it is a carpenter ant. This sometimes will freak people out. Carpenter ants cause much less damage than termites and control is fairly easy. 

Any non pyrethroid, non repelent spray should work really good against this type of ants. Several companies also make gel baits specific to carpenter ants.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

It's not uncommon to see a few carpenter ants in the house in early Spring. If you see a lot of them then you have a problem. If you see a lot of them trace their entry point. They like damp wood, so check for rotting wood outside or damp house wood.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> It's not a Carpenter Ant or there would be beer cans all around it.
> 
> LOL



and a local union steward making sure he takes a break


----------

